# Wrapping ribs with butcher paper (NOT foil)



## scvinegarpepper (Nov 1, 2019)

I've gotten to the point lately that I don't wrap my ribs at all, I just let them ride it out. However, one of the things I miss by not wrapping is the juices from the foil pouch. I always liked to add those juices to my sauce/glaze. Now I've finally gotten a roll of pink butcher paper and I'm doing ribs this weekend. So I thought about doing a quick wrap, just like 30m or so, to get some of those juices without totally destroying my bark.

So I guess my question is, is it worthwhile to do this for only 30m? Secondly, since I've never used butcher paper before, would you recommend double layering the paper? Thanks.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 1, 2019)

personally I don't think the butcher paper is going to hold the juices, unless you wring it out when your done, just my opinion though. I would stick with the foil if you want your juices.


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 1, 2019)

I have found that questions like this are best left to your own tastes.  I liked cooking ribs one way on my old pit and found that the results weren't as good on my new pit using the very same method.

My best advice is when making tweaks, change only one variable at a time then note your likes and dislikes of each method. 

After a few iterations, you will get a much more solid idea of what cook method produces the results you are expecting from your equipment.

Not much of an answer I know. 

JC


----------



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2019)

I've used the pink paper and it holds most of the juices...  Some juice is absorbed into the paper....   It also steams the meat a bit so the bark won't be as hard as it may have been.. To collect all the juices, I would make a foil boat and set the ribs in that then wrap the whole thing in pink paper...  
The best of both worlds....


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Nov 1, 2019)

daveomak said:


> I've used the pink paper and it holds most of the juices...  Some juice is absorbed into the paper....   It also steams the meat a bit so the bark won't be as hard as it may have been.. To collect all the juices, I would make a foil boat and set the ribs in that then wrap the whole thing in pink paper...
> The best of both worlds....


Thanks, great advice. So usually when I no-foil, at least based on my most recent rib smoke, they went about 7 hours. Do you think a quick 30 minute paper wrap would give me some decent jus and still have enough time outside the wrap to get the bark firmed back up?

P.S. Did you double or single layer the wrap?


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 1, 2019)

what type of smoker do you use, can you put a pan under the ribs to catch the golden liquids.


----------



## scvinegarpepper (Nov 1, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> what type of smoker do you use, can you put a pan under the ribs to catch the golden liquids.


That’s a pretty good idea! I’ll be using the Weber kettle tomorrow.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 2, 2019)

Single layer wrap....


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 2, 2019)

Many folks wrap and I have in the past. Wrapping affects the bark and appearance in my view. I add several layers of flavor so they are tender and moist without the wrap. Still nothing wrong with wrapping ribs. I just don’t do it anymore.


----------

